# Is this dog a DDR GSD?



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm trying to find out if this dog has any DDR? 
V Kanto Von Haus Vigna

Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the sire of Kanto v h Vigna is west German working lines.

the dam of Kanto top side (paternal) is west German working lines and a line to DDR through Robby Glockeneck.
the (maternal) side has old DDR lines bred and born in USA by importer/trainer/breeder kennel von der Gill.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

carmspack said:


> the sire of Kanto v h Vigna is west German working lines.
> 
> the dam of Kanto top side (paternal) is west German working lines and a line to DDR through Robby Glockeneck.
> the (maternal) side has old DDR lines bred and born in USA by importer/trainer/breeder kennel von der Gill.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

*Can you help me with this one?*



carmspack said:


> the sire of Kanto v h Vigna is west German working lines.
> 
> the dam of Kanto top side (paternal) is west German working lines and a line to DDR through Robby Glockeneck.
> the (maternal) side has old DDR lines bred and born in USA by importer/trainer/breeder kennel von der Gill.


V Zar von der Schiffslache

The reason I'm asking about these dog is because I have a grandchild of them. Here where I live paper work is not done fast. The father and the mother are not yet in the database.... so I'm asking about his grandparents.... Thank so much... this is my pup @ 5 months old...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Zar is west German sport lines .

The pup would have 4 grand parents . You have offered two.

Zar has some dogs that I would want to see carefully combined or you have too much excitable aggression(Yoschy).
DDR might not have been the way to go .

so playing around , I did a mating check using Kanto as sire , and Zar's (SISTER - because you need a female) and this is what you get -- dog X http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=704084&mother=509451


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

carmspack said:


> Zar is west German sport lines .
> 
> The pup would have 4 grand parents . You have offered two.
> 
> ...


You are amazing....!

Ok I have the parents os the Sire...(he is not registered on the Database yet:
V Zar von der Schiffslache
and
SG Cäthe von den Wannaer Höhen

Dam parents... only have the sire. waiting on the mother
V Kanto Von Haus Vigna

I'll post the missing grand parent when I get the info. I have noticed the pup is hardheaded and "dominant" (I did not wanted to use that adjetive) since I got him at 9 weeks old. Very loving and getting better on following orders...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sire's genetics V Wiego vom Hexenkeller

not saying this is the sire but this dog has same father and mother Zar x Cathe


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

carmspack said:


> sire's genetics V Wiego vom Hexenkeller
> 
> not saying this is the sire but this dog has same father and mother Zar x Cathe


They are brothers.... same litter. The sire of my pup is..Wum vom Hexenkeller born 14. Oktober 2009.

I have a copy of his pedigree, but the own haven't uploaded the ifo to the data base yet. Thank you... and how are those genetics... I don't know too much about that... I know they are titled and the hips and elbows, but thats about it...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you have provided full pedigree of the sire

but only one half , the masculine part of the mother's pedigree .

that is 3/4's of your pups pedigree . Need that one more line .


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

carmspack said:


> you have provided full pedigree of the sire
> 
> but only one half , the masculine part of the mother's pedigree .
> 
> that is 3/4's of your pups pedigree . Need that one more line .


I understand Carmen.... I will update the info as soon as I get the 1/4 needed. Thanks for your input...


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

carmspack said:


> you have provided full pedigree of the sire
> 
> but only one half , the masculine part of the mother's pedigree .
> 
> that is 3/4's of your pups pedigree . Need that one more line .


Carmen, Finally I got the missing line. The feminine part of the mother's pedigree

Blacky von Willbet


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

*I still haven't been able to register my dog at the local GSD association :-(*

So all I have is the pedigree of the father but not of the mother.... Neither have been addeded to the GSD DB. Carmen gave me some great info regarding the grad parents, but I only had the name of three at the time. I have the 4 now. Any feedback about this that could help me understand the genetics of my 6 months now puppy? Thanks...

Sire parentes:
Zar von der Schiffslache

Cäthe von den Wannaer Höhen

Dam parents
Kanto Von Haus Vigna

Blacky von Willbet


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Ishaq, Registered users can enter pedigrees into PDB. If you haven't done so already, you might want to register now. Since you have the pedigrees, you can then add the sire and the dam to the database.

That will make it easier for people to see the pedigree.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

RunShepherdRun said:


> Ishaq, Registered users can enter pedigrees into PDB. If you haven't done so already, you might want to register now. Since you have the pedigrees, you can then add the sire and the dam to the database.
> 
> That will make it easier for people to see the pedigree.


I have the pedigree of my dog's Sire. Unfortunately I don't have the dam's. Those dogs are not on the Database and since I don't own them, I don't know if I should add them....


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

*updated complete info*

Finally I got all the info about my puppy. I have him now for almost 6 months and love him. Some times is a lot of work since it has a ton of energy.... He is not alike my previous GSD (show bloodline). Can you guys give me some input on the "picture" his pedigree shows that would help me understand his genetics and character... Carmen gave me some great info but there was some info missing at that point in his pedigree... I don't have any other source of support but this Forum... 

Barun de Campo Pushak


----------

